# Power bank vs more batteries dilemna



## Tailedfox (18/11/15)

Hi Guys, 

It's synergy live next weekend and I need my subox mini to last. 
Atm I only have one Efest IMR 18650 3000Mah battery.

What I'm considering is getting something like this Romoss sailing 6 power bank.
Has anyone used something like this, is it viable? 
My other choice would be to buy another 3 or 4 batteries and a charger which will cost more than the power bank.

The power bank I could put in my camelback and have a usb cable running to my vape.

I don't think I would need more than 3 to 4 full charges to get me through the weekend.

any advice or thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stevie g (18/11/15)

Looks good that should easily take you through the weekend.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/15)

Tailedfox said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's synergy live next weekend and I need my subox mini to last.
> Atm I only have one Efest IMR 18650 3000Mah battery.
> ...



Personally I would buy a few extra 18650's! Much easier and you will always use them!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan (18/11/15)

The nice thing about a power bank is that it can charge other things as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (18/11/15)

I actually think you need maybe one more battery a power bank and a usb 18650 charger then you can handle any situation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (18/11/15)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/50000mAh-Du...hash=item2a56faaaa0:m:mJzev9DH1TFAed4uXwxJMXQ

Wowsers... 50000mah battery... they should build that into a mod! will last you a week per charge!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tailedfox (18/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Personally I would buy a few extra 18650's! Much easier and you will always use them!



I think at most I would never need more than 2 if I didn't have the power bank just for those times when I go out partying and don't want to cart around a power bank. I could just slip the extra battery into my pocket.



Jan said:


> I actually think you need maybe one more battery a power bank and a usb 18650 charger then you can handle any situation


 Haha thanks, I think this is where I will end up, but just for synergy I'll roll with the power bank.

Worst case scenario I'll have to walk to the car and let it charge or pay to rent a power bank from the cellphone charge place.

Thanks for the help guys, if anyone else has any good advice feel free to keep sharing


----------



## Ashley A (18/11/15)

Extra batteries are a better bet. Those batteries take forever to charge and it's a bother to vape with a cable connected to your vape most of the time and fairly quick to change over a battery. Plus there's a loss during the charging process so I really think you will get about 3 full charges at best and that will be around 15 hours of charging.

Here's an idea. Buy 5 batteries now. Put 1 to charge in your device each night and swop it out in the morning. You will have all fully charged and cycled by next weekend and should probably be enough for a weekend.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

